# Norwegian/Swedish: Cross your fingers!



## ermannoitaly

Norwegian / swedish

Re : Cross your fingers! 

Hei, hej alle

Jeg vet at :

Good luck ! = Lykke til ! på norsk = lycka till ! på svensk

Det er jo lett å si ! 

Men jeg lurte pa om disse følgende uttrykene er tilsvarende :

"Keep your fingers crossed! "/ "Cross your fingers!" "Incrocia le dita !"
dvs.
"Kryss fingrer ! (for noe(en)"** på norsk og "Håll fingrarna i kors !"*** på svensk

Det er ikke så vanskelig å si !

Jeg mener : hvis én sier - "Kryss fingrer!" "Håll fingrarna i kors !" , kan det være et alternativ til "Lykke til!" Lycka till!" ?
Takk.
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno

_-------------------------------------_
_**Kilde : Bokmålsordboka_
_***Kilde : Lexin svensk engelskt lexikon_


----------



## Vikingo

På norsk kan du si "kryss fingrene!", eventuelt "vi krysser fingrene (for deg)". Det er et alternativ til "lykke til!".


----------



## Arrius

I would have thought that Nordic people would touch wood (American _knock on wood_ German _auf Holz klopfen_).  Perhaps the Christian missionaries were stricter there about replacing this pagan gesture with the sign of the cross.  Germans also press a thumb (auf Daumen drücken) to avert the wrath and interference of evil spirits, which Anglo-Saxons do not do.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Arrius said:


> I would have thought that Nordic people would touch wood (American _knock on wood_ German _auf Holz klopfen_). Perhaps the Christian missionaries were stricter there about replacing this pagan gesture with the sign of the cross. Germans also press a thumb (auf Daumen drücken) to avert the wrath and interference of evil spirits, which Anglo-Saxons do not do.


 
Hi Hei hej hola Arrius,
takk for ditt svar.
Jeg visste det ikke. Det er alltid noe interessant å lære/vite....
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno
----------


----------



## janne273

_Incrocia le dita_ på svenska betyder väl mera "hålla tummarna för någon" (dvs önska ngn lycka till") än att "hålla fingrarna i kors" som betyder "när man lovar något och håller fingrarna i kors bakom ryggen så kan man bryta sitt löfte" (Norstetds "Svenskt språkbruk" 

och "ta i trä" betyder väl heller inte direkt idiomatiskt "lycka till" utan är mer en besvärjelse för att hindra att något galet ska inträffa, som jag förstår det. I slutpunkten betyder väl bägge att man önskar att något ska gå bra, men det finns väl en viss nyansskillnad i användningen.

Jan


----------



## Zadrien

janne273 said:


> _Incrocia le dita_ på svenska betyder väl mera "hålla tummarna för någon" (dvs önska ngn lycka till") än att "hålla fingrarna i kors" som betyder "när man lovar något och håller fingrarna i kors bakom ryggen så kan man bryta sitt löfte"



När man håller fingrarna i kors kan man mena på italienska både att man öskar ngn lycka till eller att man kan bryta sitt löfte. 

Är uttrycket "att hålla tummarna för någon" vanligt i svenska?


----------



## María Madrid

Zadrien said:


> Är uttrycket "att hålla tummarna för någon" vanligt i svenska?


Absolut.


----------



## oskhen

janne273 said:


> och "ta i trä" betyder väl heller inte direkt idiomatiskt "lycka till" utan är mer en besvärjelse för att hindra att något galet ska inträffa, som jag förstår det.


 
Den norske versjonen av uttrykket er "bank i bordet", som brukes på samme måte.


----------



## ermannoitaly

janne273 said:


> _Incrocia le dita_ på svenska betyder väl mera "hålla tummarna för någon" (dvs önska ngn lycka till") än att "hålla fingrarna i kors" som betyder "när man lovar något och håller fingrarna i kors bakom ryggen så kan man bryta sitt löfte" (Norstetds "Svenskt språkbruk"
> 
> och "ta i trä" betyder väl heller inte direkt idiomatiskt "lycka till" utan är mer en besvärjelse för att hindra att något galet ska inträffa, som jag förstår det. I slutpunkten betyder väl bägge att man önskar att något ska gå bra, men det finns väl en viss nyansskillnad i användningen.
> 
> Jan


 
Hei hej Jan/Janne273
Hei alle

"Cross your fingers! Kryss fingrene! Håll fingrarna i kors! Incrocia le dita!"
En gjør denne gesten med fingrene for å hindre/slippe at noe skjer eller ikke.
Det er sant. Du har rett.
I Italia kaller vi denne gesten " "gesto scaramantico" /-"scaramanzia"
"Ta i trä" oversatt til italiensk betyr det "toccare legno".
Men det samme også på engelsk "touch wood" som Arrius tidligere påstod.
Jeg er litt overrasket/forbauset fordi italienere pleier å si :
"Toccare ferro" dvs."ta i järn" ta på/berøre jern" hvis jeg oversetter bokstavelig/ord etter ord/ 
til svensk" . Derfor ifølge italiensk setningen ; jern/ järn , ikke tre/trä ! 
Det er merkelig, ikke sant?
Takk
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## María Madrid

ermannoitaly said:


> "Cross your fingers! Håll fingrarna i kors! Incrocia le dita!"


Som Janne har förklarat säger man inte "Håll fingrarna i kors" utan "Håll tummarna!". Om jag fattat rätt vad du säger .


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

ermannoitaly said:


> "Håll fingrarna i kors !"*** på svensk
> _...._
> _***Kilde : Lexin svenskt engelskt lexikon_


I must raise a huge objection here: if you look carefully, Lexin does translate the expression "to keep one's fingers crossed" with "hålla tummarna" (and vice versa).  Swedes hoping for something good to happen will, in other words, hold their thumbs (making a fist with the thumb tucked in behind the other fingers). If we're telling lies we may cross our fingers behind our backs.

Norstedt's large (printed) dictionary and NE online also make the same translation.

/Wilma


----------



## ermannoitaly

Wilma_Sweden said:


> I must raise a huge objection here: if you look carefully, Lexin does translate the expression "to keep one's fingers crossed" with "hålla tummarna" (and vice versa). Swedes hoping for something good to happen will, in other words, hold their thumbs (making a fist with the thumb tucked in behind the other fingers). If we're telling lies we may cross our fingers behind our backs.
> 
> Norstedt's large (printed) dictionary and NE online also make the same translation.
> 
> /Wilma


Hei alle (Janne Maria og Wilma)
Hei Wilma,
Du har rett.
Takk for din rettelse :
Beklager .Jeg gjorde en tabbe. 
Det riktige uttrykket er :
"Keep one's fingers crossed  /// hålla tummana"
(ifølge Lexin svensk-engelskt ordbok)
I'm sorry for the inconvenience.
Takk igjen
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## Arrius

*Ermanno* wonders why Italians touch iron whilst most other people touch wood. The former practice was unknown to me, but I suggest the explanation is that whereas pagan customs suvived longer in Northern Europe and people even today make the gesture of touching wood, traditionally meant to elicit the favour of the benevolent tree-dwelling spirits, in Italy, where Christianity came early to Ancient Rome, oaths were often taken on iron swords, which might even involve kissing them, their hilts (handles) being in the form of an elaborate crucifix.
English children, too, often cross their fingers behind them when they are telling lies, the original idea being that this pious gesture might prevent the Lord from smiting them for their dishonesty.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Arrius said:


> *Ermanno* wonders why Italians touch iron whilst most other people touch wood. The former practice was unknown to me, but I suggest the explanation is that whereas pagan customs suvived longer in Northern Europe and people even today make the gesture of touching wood, traditionally meant to elicit the favour of the benevolent tree-dwelling spirits, in Italy, where Christianity came early to Ancient Rome, oaths were often taken on iron swords, which might even involve kissing them, their hilts (handles) being in the form of an elaborate crucifix.
> English children, too, often cross their fingers behind them when they are telling lies, the original idea being that this pious gesture might prevent the Lord from smiting them for their dishonesty.


 

Hei/ hola  Arrius
takk for ditt svar.
Jeg synes at dette uttrykket er kjent bare i Italia og det er noen få teorier om emnet.
En av disse gjelder en seremoni med ed og sverd, som du beskriver.
Emnet er jo fascinerende men også langt og vanskelig.
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## missTK

"Kryss fingrene" kan vel ikke helt sammenlignes med "lykke til" i bruksområde? Jeg oppfatter det mer som en oppfordring om å ønske noen andre lykke til. Men jeg er enig i at "Jeg skal krysse fingrene" fungerer... det er vel det samme på engelsk, egentlig. Tenkte bare jeg skulle nevne det, jeg syns ikke det kom så klart fram.


----------

